# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Gold Coast City Council - Building Offset from Canal

## Callaghan

Hi
I am in the process of preparing preliminary drawings of a large renovation at Burleigh Waters on the Gold Coast. I have researched the building offset from the canal (6.64m). My question is...is this to the main house structure? or pool structure?
My designer is telling me it is to the house and the pool isn't included. I am unsure.
Has anyone had any experience?

----------

